# White Dwarf Archive...



## njfed

is now on the games workshop site.

All the old mags in PDF format. SWEET!

wait...now my wife will want me to toss my back issues. NOOOOOOOOOO!!!

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=2300001a

Edit: not full mags, but some good articles. Let's hope this keeps growing.


----------



## papa_funk

Awesome

I'm surprised GW decided to do this, but I applaud it. I hope they keep it up.


----------



## Katie Drake

Let's hope that they post up stuff older than 2008. I might be able to get rid of my gigantic stash of magazines that take up way too much room.


----------



## NurglingStomper

Katie Drake said:


> Let's hope that they post up stuff older than 2008. I might be able to get rid of my gigantic stash of magazines that take up way too much room.


Whew, I thought I was the only one who hoarded old White Dwarfs.


----------



## CaptainLoken

Ha no you guys not the only ones. Have loads of WD and have even started to collect them!!! Sad yes i know but cool when one day have complete past to present collection!! Cue evil laugh.... never going to happen though now.


----------



## Katie Drake

CaptainLoken said:


> Ha no you guys not the only ones. Have loads of WD and have even started to collect them!!! Sad yes i know but cool when one day have complete past to present collection!! Cue evil laugh.... never going to happen though now.


Yeah... I've got every issue of White Dwarf from issue 218 forward until sometime after issue 300 (it was the month after Canada got its own version of WD). Then take into account every Codex printed since 3rd edition minus Tau and the first printings of the Dark Angels and Eldar, plus both versions of How to Make Wargames Terrain, How to Paint Space Marines and How to Paint Citadel Miniatures and you get a whole lot of GW literature and very little room to move. :laugh:


----------



## TheKingElessar

:laugh: I have every issue from 96 through to around 200...then most between 200 and 260. I also have issue 4 and a couple 60's. 

They gather dust, along with my other useless old magazines...(Every issue of Dinosaurs!, for example...)

Not to mention Codexes...


----------



## Jezlad

Looks like a marketing ploy to get you to register on the site to me.


----------



## callred

arrghh couldnt stand the pressure so had to register and discover its the articles i have already in my hard copies d'uh ! good idea tho and like already stated i hope they start putting up older articles :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits

Jezlad said:


> Looks like a marketing ploy to get you to register on the site to me.


Spot on, but you have to admit its a clever one.

i was hoping they had the conversion templates for the land raider spartan,from back in the day,but its just a bunch of new stuff.


----------



## Liber Heresius

Wow, this is awesome! Thanks for posting the news. Come to think of it, I don't know why I haven't already registered. I spend most of my time scrolling through the pages and drooling anyways :grin:


----------



## humakt

Well cant say that I going to register, as I have virtually every issue from 33 onwards. 

If you are tempted to get rid of them, I'd suggest selling the older ones on Ebay, probably worth a quid or 2.


----------



## CaptainLoken

> (it was the month after Canada got its own version of WD).


I even have a Canadian copy brought back by my bro!!!!


----------

